# 211/411 - L2.67 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Model 211 Software Revision L2.67:

Support for additional future LNB/Switch systems
HDMI output improvements
Tuner support for additional modulation and coding rates
Extended program guide access updates.


----------



## tofenbeck (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks for th info on the upgrade. One of my 211's HDMI output stopped working a couple weeks ago. I spoke with Tech Support last night and they confirmed that it is a "known problem" and they are "working on a software downlod to fix the problem". Could this be the fix? I can't wait to get home to see...


----------



## mabrandt (May 1, 2006)

As stated in another thread, this release completely messed me up. I thought my lip synch problem had gone away with 2.66, but this made it worse than it ever was. Now it's not just on the hd stations, but a lot of sd channels also have problems. Rebooting fixes it sometimes, other times it doesn't. I hope we don't have to wait long for the next release.


----------



## Wicker 54 (May 7, 2006)

211 here. How do you know when a update is updated on your 211 receiver ? I have never seen anything saying a update has been upgraded. Lord knows we need them on the 211....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hit MENU twice and look for the Software Version. Repeat daily until you see a different version.


----------



## lacruz (Feb 24, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Model 211 Software Revision L2.67:
> 
> Extended program guide access updates.


Does this mean that our program guides will now go farther than 2 days? If so, how many days out will they now go?


----------



## thanwu (May 2, 2006)

I found this because I can get Dolby Digital Sound from my HDMI cable now. I will check the verson of the software in my 211 tonight.



Jason Nipp said:


> Model 211 Software Revision L2.67:
> 
> Support for additional future LNB/Switch systems
> HDMI output improvements
> ...


----------



## saaby (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi,

I have a brand new HD receiver VIP 211 and this afternoon it stop because of the bad weather,heavy rain,so I cut off the power and about two hours later I put it back on,but surprise,I have the image but no sound.So I check my home movies receiver to see if my dvd and local tv receiver were working properly,and no problemo with both.Could it be a problem with the sound signal or with the VIP 211.


Hi,

Everything back to normal this morning.


----------



## Wagon Man (Jul 5, 2006)

May I ask that, other than relying on our ears to know if we got 5.1 from HDMI (211 direct to TV via HDMI), is there other indication (like on-screen display, etc...) available?



thanwu said:


> I found this because I can get Dolby Digital Sound from my HDMI cable now. I will check the verson of the software in my 211 tonight.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

My audio sync got much better with 2.67.


----------



## William Millar (Jul 14, 2002)

It is now software 2.68


----------



## citico (May 18, 2004)

William Millar said:


> It is now software 2.68


I have 2.68 also as I am sure most other 211 users do. Any notes available
on this release? My 211 has been better than average(using HDMI). I think I will
try the 1000+ dish when my local Dish store gets some in. 129 should come in a little stronger with this slightly larger dish.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

You're looking for the 1000.2 dish. The 1000+ dish has a dual-band LNB for picking up 118.75 which you probably don't need (some internationals, a few HD locals).


----------



## citico (May 18, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> You're looking for the 1000.2 dish. The 1000+ dish has a dual-band LNB for picking up 118.75 which you probably don't need (some internationals, a few HD locals).


Thanks Boba: I am sure that is the dish(1000.2), I will need. I don't think I will need 118.75 although Dish has not initiated HD locals in the Knoxville area yet.
I suspect my locals will be on 129.


----------

